

Slick real-time network connectivity visualization - huhtenberg
https://secure.logmein.com/US/visualization/fullscreen/

======
johndevor
What is going on here?

~~~
ardit33
Logmein is a remote desktop service/tool. I do use it when I need to help my
parents on some problem they have in their computer.

So, you are remotely connecting from computer x, to computer y, and that is a
live animation of it placed on a map.

